# OH MY GOD MY BODYFAT IS....



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

4.6%

I need to eat


----------



## nw_soul (Feb 1, 2005)

How did you get that measured?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Whats your stats?


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

i went onto the maximuscle website, theres a meal planner. By inputting my weight and waist size it came back with that as my bf%


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I told you Maximuscle was foooooking PAP!


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

im 26(nearly 27) 5"9 and weigh 9st13lbs, im very skinny as u can tell. Iv not yet started weights but i seriously need to gain weight.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL bollocks mate dont belive those sites... i guess pscarb was around 4% BF at his show and he was shredded!!!

sub 10% is very hard to maintain mate and gain muscle imo


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

JohnyLee said:


> i went onto the maximuscle website, theres a meal planner. By inputting my weight and waist size it came back with that as my bf%


LOL

only dexa scan is accurate all others are a guess and some like this one you listed is a joke

use the mirror!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> LOL bollocks mate dont belive those sites... i guess pscarb was around 4% BF at his show and he was shredded!!!
> 
> sub 10% is very hard to maintain mate and gain muscle imo


110% agree


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

i wandered why advertisements for there weightgainer kept popping up, hehe

can u get bf meausered at the docs or do u have to pay for it?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

You can buy cheap callipurs from online companies, however they may not be that accurate but probably more so than that site you went on earlier LOL.

Most gyms probably do BF testing, but they charge you.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> You can buy cheap callipurs from online companies, however they may not be that accurate but probably more so than that site you went on earlier LOL.
> 
> .


but it doesnt matter if there not accurate aslong as u keep a note of the result u can judge your bodyfat levels by using them i guess


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

dont you have to know where to place them correctly though to get a decent reading?

Its not something im desperate to know as i know im a skinny T**t anyway


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

All the callipurs come with instructions, but Im sure you dont really need to keep an eye on your BF at present, as your not competing etc.

Have you started training yet?

Are you going to be bulking, have you sorted out a diet as yet?


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Iv not started training just yet, iv wrote a diet plan but not yet stuck to it exactly how id like to. Its quite hard going from eating nothing to stuffing my face.

Il get there in time, hopefully.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

well keep up the good efforts, the motivation is there by the looks of it.

Just try and get in the gym as soon as mate.

Also if you want any tips on diet, gibe anyone a shout on here, all superb with advice on diets etc.


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks mate, do u think its better to be lean or bulked up?

The reason i ask is that im small at 5"9, weigh 9st 13lbs and look thin.

I want to have muscle definition but do you think id be best just training using more protein or bulking up?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Lauren said:


> 110% agree


Arrrgh - 110% Bodyfat!!!!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

JohnyLee said:


> thanks mate, do u think its better to be lean or bulked up?
> 
> The reason i ask is that im small at 5"9, weigh 9st 13lbs and look thin.
> 
> I want to have muscle definition but do you think id be best just training using more protein or bulking up?


You can maintain low bodyfat and increase muscle size, see the diatia (regimenx). This will require a high level of commitment.

Or you can do what I did for ages, eat enything and everythign and gain lots of muscle AND bodyfat.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

but why would anyone want to watch bf or know what percent it is?

You dont win shows by saying oh im 5%, its how we look that we are judged on, the mirror and some honesty from yourself and others is all you need.


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

im not even competing, i doubt i ever will. Its just i was on a site and after answering a few questions it told me my bf%, as it seemed so low i posted this topic.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Arrrgh - 110% Bodyfat!!!!!


hhhhhmmmmm maybe I should seriously think about quiting the diet Im currently on LOL.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Mate, don't get hung up on the numbers, if you find somewhere that does acurate BF testing at a price you can afford get it done if not - don't worry about it. On this site people talk and ask about BF% because they are a good way to get an idea of the body composition of someone you have never met, people who are losing weight also use it as a guide to check they are losing fat and not muscle. Like John said - you don't win shows ny knowing what your BF is.

My advice: work out a sensible meal plan, with a bit of help from some of the guys on here and stick to it, you can build up the amount you eat gradually as your body gets used to eating more - don't try and do too much too fast.

Also hit the gym, work out a routine and push heavy! again don't try and rush into it - this is a marathon not sprint


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for that advice mate, i think thats why i havnt been able to stick to my meal plan as im trying to eat too much food when im used to eating near nothing, theres been days iv eaten just toast and nothing else so gradualy eating more is what i should be doing.


----------

